# 350z - revisions and facelifts



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I know there are a few Z'ers here, so to save me bothering another forum, can you outline any revisions in power/facelifts the UK 350Z has had since launch?

TIA
Kevin


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You are joking, right Kev? Not again surely?  :roll:

Nice car though, really fancy a Z myself.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can't remember... but I think there was a LTD edition model which had circa 300bhp versus the original 278bhp... and these changes have now filtered into production.

Current model has better cabin plastics, some changing of the front and rear lights, and I think the RAYS alloys are now standard.

I'm sure someone who has owned / looked at the market in the last 2+ years can fill you in. I had one of the initia 1500 in the country back in 2003  As you know, I loved it, but it went after 10 months for something a bit more practical - but that 10 months was roughly 24k very enjoyable miles.

Makes a good extended motorway cruiser, as well as something fun to chuck around. Still a rare sight on the roads, so you aren't likely to be one of a crowd...

Worth a punt, definately. If I was in the market for another 2 seater, it'd be on my shopping list.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I know someone who might be selling one if you're interested Kev :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Doesn't the current (or about to be current) model have some significant engine revisions?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Doesn't the current (or about to be current) model have some significant engine revisions?





> there was a LTD edition model which had circa 300bhp versus the original 278bhp... and these changes have now filtered into production.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think the new/latest model has 315bhp and is significantly different engine wise from what i read


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You are correct BAMTT


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> You are correct BAMTT


The new engine is also a bit taller, so there's now a bonnet bulge. And revised front lights. There's a write up in evo this month which was v. positive.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

New 2008 z gets a VQ35HR, 3.5 V6 engine with 313bhp and 365 Nm of torque.
0-60 @5.6/5.7
new colours
new safety active head restraints
Power bulge in bonnet

Older models i dont have a clue.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thank you everybody, all very useful info!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Is this for you or the website?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jdn said:


> Is this for you or the website?


The Carlos and Kevin show? :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the current (or about to be current) model have some significant engine revisions?
> ...


Not sure what your point is here Tim? You're talking about something in the past, I'm talking about something that is about to released.... you seem to be indicating that I'm repeating what you wrote?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

its simple:

2003-2005 : 280hp version, "ugly interior"
2005: limited edition anniversary model with 300hp engine
2006: 300hp engine, changed front light clusters, led rear light clusters, much nicer interior, better navigation system
somewhere in 2007: 315hp engine, bulge on bonnet to fit engine, apart from that identical to 2006 model.

Currently driving around in a 2006 one and very happy with it


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

ir_fuel said:


> its simple:
> 
> 2003-2005 : 280hp version, "ugly interior"
> 2005: limited edition anniversary model with 300hp engine
> ...


The Anniversary and the current model have the 296 bhp engine, but no-one mentions the lower torque figures than the old 276 model 

The UY paint ( 76 out of the 176 Anni's ) wheels and engine were all part of the "limited edition" 
Marketing speak for "standard in the next round of facelifts."

"S-line" anyone ?


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

ir_fuel said:


> its simple:
> 
> 2003-2005 : 280hp version, "ugly interior"
> 2005: limited edition anniversary model with 300hp engine
> ...


Not quite,
03-05 280ps/276bhp
GT4 300ps/296bhp ltd ed of 176
06 300ps/296bhp and got Bi xenons, led rears, interior materials upgraded, new nose....wider at the bottom, new painted grille
07- 313ps/309bhp same as 06 apart from the HR engine of course and a dual (to the diff anyway!) exhaust

Come visit us at 350zukownersclub.com, we don't bite! 

I've had an 04 and an 06, 06 is a huge improvement in quality and engine, 07 is apparently a superb engine combining the low down torque of the 280ps car with the top end acceleration of the 300ps car.


----------

